

Ask HN: Do You Use Babel or Traceur for ES6 and Why? - dmarg

Are you writing ES6 yet? Then do you use Babel or Traceur to transpile into ES5? Why did you pick which one you use?
======
waterpark
Babel - this is why [https://kangax.github.io/compat-
table/es6/](https://kangax.github.io/compat-table/es6/)

~~~
dmarg
Thanks for that link!

